# Moribashi of Awesomeness



## JBroida

So, i dont know if you guys caught this a couple of weeks back, but we recently added some new moribashi to our store. We've been searching around for some cool moribashi and finally found some. You can check out our newest moribashi here:
New Moribashi at JKI

We've brought some cool wood choices- Indonesian ebony, African ebony, and purple heart... Some of them are made of titanium... lightweight and super cool, and others are stainless. We even have both round handles and 6-sided handles. Here are some pictures of our new moribashi:


----------



## apicius9

i am still not good enough with them to use them to their full potential (they can be slippery buggers  ) but I love the concept of them. Do I remember correctly that the round ones are more common/traditional? What is the weight difference between a pair of steel vs. titanium moribashi. I am playing with a pair of 18cm from Konosuke, but I do find them a bit heavy at times - maybe I just have to practice more. And if they weren't so gorgeous (ebony and white horn) I would have ripped off the wood and tried putting koa on them 

Stefan


----------



## JBroida

apicius9 said:


> i am still not good enough with them to use them to their full potential (they can be slippery buggers  ) but I love the concept of them. Do I remember correctly that the round ones are more common/traditional? What is the weight difference between a pair of steel vs. titanium moribashi. I am playing with a pair of 18cm from Konosuke, but I do find them a bit heavy at times - maybe I just have to practice more. And if they weren't so gorgeous (ebony and white horn) I would have ripped off the wood and tried putting koa on them
> 
> Stefan



that is correct... round is more common and traditional. The titanium ones are noticeably lighter, but i'd have to weigh them for an exact number... i'll try to get to this soon.

I thought you would get a kick out of the wood choices.

Many people dont realize how important balance is in the design of moribashi... even the slightest bit off can be easily felt. Thats part of the reason i like these ones so much.

Is it sad that i'm also so shallow that i like the 6-sided ones on looks along? I'm not saying they arent good... they are very good... but i picked them up mostly cause they look cool


----------



## jaybett

I am confused about the role Moribashi play in the Japanese chef's kit. The few videos I've seen with Moribashi, they were being used to prepare Sushi. How else are they used?

Jay


----------



## JBroida

they are used for plating of all kinds... i've also see some chefs use them when making tempura or some other fried foods.

I was going to make a video, but then my wife had the great idea of asking one of our chef friends in Japan to make a video... hes a lot more skilled than i am with them. Hopefully we can do it soon-ish.


----------



## JohnnyChance

do the six sided ones help with control or stability at all? at least they wont roll away from you.


----------



## JBroida

JohnnyChance said:


> do the six sided ones help with control or stability at all? at least they wont roll away from you.


 
i find them easier to grip personally, but to each his own. Some people like them and others done. It is nice that they dont roll away.

What is really nice is that the titanium ones are lighter in weight, so they are easier to hold and use.

Is it wrong that i also like the 6-sided ones just cause they look cool?


----------



## jaybett

Jon,

Thanks for the info.

Jay


----------



## Citizen Snips

those look awesome

i would love to give some a try and have been on the fence about it for quite some time. i have never used them and am quite talented with traditional chopsticks but these require so much more. i think that the length on them would be the most important thing for me. i believe, just like learning to use a kitchen knife, shorter would be better to a beginner and as you get better one could upgrade to something longer.

im sure ill give them a chance someday. those first ones are absolutely beautiful


----------



## JBroida

Citizen Snips said:


> those look awesome
> 
> i would love to give some a try and have been on the fence about it for quite some time. i have never used them and am quite talented with traditional chopsticks but these require so much more. i think that the length on them would be the most important thing for me. i believe, just like learning to use a kitchen knife, shorter would be better to a beginner and as you get better one could upgrade to something longer.
> 
> im sure ill give them a chance someday. those first ones are absolutely beautiful


 
I started out with 180mm ones myself (didnt really have a choice... its what they had at the restaurant i was working at). I had similar thinking that shorter would be easier... i've tried sizes from 135-180 and i keep going back to 180. The length just feels right for moribashi. Anyways, we'll try to get a video done at some point soon about using them.


----------



## Citizen Snips

that would be very helpful jon.

honestly i would like to see some videos of you fresh off your trip doing some fish work...

dont make me start a petition and get a bunch of signatures for some working man JKI videos


----------



## echerub

I am continually tempted by the moribashi, but I also keep wondering if there's really any benefit for me in a home kitchen to use a set of moribashi over a set of regular fine-tipped chopsticks. Aside from the coolness factor, of course  Jon, I think a video would be very helpful


----------



## JBroida

Citizen Snips said:


> that would be very helpful jon.
> 
> honestly i would like to see some videos of you fresh off your trip doing some fish work...
> 
> dont make me start a petition and get a bunch of signatures for some working man JKI videos


 
i was honestly considering this until one of the guys i trained with in Japan started considering making a few videos... i'll be too embarrassed to have my videos up next to his


----------



## Citizen Snips

if your friend does put up some videos, i would love a link

i learn a lot from videos. itasan18 has taught me so much. i would consider him more of a teacher than anyone i have ever worked with even though we have never met and i do not understand a word he is saying. 

i like your videos as well as they have taught me quite a bit on how to achieve the perfect edge for me. i do the microbevel rather than stropping and have found that you are 100% right. 

any video links would be appreciated jon. i think they should go in the video section rather than here as you did with your other videos.


----------



## JBroida

Citizen Snips said:


> if your friend does put up some videos, i would love a link
> 
> i learn a lot from videos. itasan18 has taught me so much. i would consider him more of a teacher than anyone i have ever worked with even though we have never met and i do not understand a word he is saying.
> 
> i like your videos as well as they have taught me quite a bit on how to achieve the perfect edge for me. i do the microbevel rather than stropping and have found that you are 100% right.
> 
> any video links would be appreciated jon. i think they should go in the video section rather than here as you did with your other videos.


 
they arent up yet... we just asked him the other day


----------



## Citizen Snips

another question that has probably been answered...

does the length of the moribashi include the entire length or just the metal?


----------



## JBroida

Citizen Snips said:


> another question that has probably been answered...
> 
> does the length of the moribashi include the entire length or just the metal?


 
from the tip to the brass ring... so just the metal, but not including the metal bolster


----------

